# مجالس العلوم الشرعية > مجلس الحديث وعلومه >  أريد شرحا لهذا الحديث ودرجته: "لأعلمن أقواما من أمتي يأتون يوم القيامة بحسنات ..".

## الراجية رحمة الله وعفوه

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 
 اريد شرحا   يبين معنى الحديث التالي بارك الله فيكم :

 عن ثوبان عن النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم أنه قال :" لأعلمن أقواما من أمتي يأتون يوم القيامة بحسنات أمثال جبال تهامة بيضا فيجعلها الله عز وجل هباء منثورا" قال ثوبان : يا رسول الله صفهم لنا جلهم لنا أن لا نكون منهم ونحن لا نعلم ، قال "أما إنهم إخوانكم ومن جلدتكم ويأخذون من الليل كما تأخذون ولكنهم أقوام إذا خلوا بمحارم الله انتهكوها" رواه ابن ماجة ، وصححه الألباني .

----------


## طويلبة مغربية

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 



الفتوى الحمد لله والصلاة والسلام على رسول الله وعلى آله وصحبه أما بعد: ‏

فالحديث أخرجه ابن ماجه في سننه عن ثوبان رضي الله عنه عن النبي صلى الله عليه ‏وسلم أنه قال " لأعلمن أقواماً من أمتي يأتون يوم القيامة بحسنات أمثال جبال تهامة ‏بيضاً، فيجعلها الله عز وجل هباء منثوراً". قال ثوبان: يا رسول الله صفهم لنا، جلهم ‏لنا، أن لا نكون منهم ونحن لا نعلم. قال: "أما إنهم إخوانكم ومن جلدتكم، ‏ويأخذون من الليل كما تأخذون، ولكنهم أقوام إذا خلوا بمحارم الله انتهكوها" والمراد ‏بهؤلاء: من يبتعد عن المعصية ويتظاهر بالصلاح مراعاة للناس، وأمام أعينهم، وبمجرد ‏أن يخلو بنفسه ويغيب عن أعين الناس سرعان ما ينتهك حرمات الله، فهذا قد جعل ‏الله سبحانه أهون الناظرين إليه، فلم يراقب ربه، ولم يخش خالقه، كما راقب الناس ‏وخشيهم، أما من يجاهد لترك المعاصي، ولكن قد يضعف أحياناً من غير مداومة على ‏مواقعة المحرمات، ولا إصرار عليها، فيرجى ألا يكون داخلاً في ذلك.‏
والله أعلم.‏


http://www.islamweb.net/ver2/Fatwa/S...Option=FatwaId

منقول اخيتي من موقع اسلام ويب

----------


## الطيب صياد

الحديث رواه ابن ماجه في سننه برقم 4235 فقال :  حدثنا عيسى بن يونس الرملي حدثنا عقبة بن علقمة بن خديج المعافري عن أرطاة بن المنذر عن أبي عامر الألهاني عن ثوبان عن النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم أنه قال لأعلمن أقواما من أمتي يأتون يوم القيامة بحسنات أمثال جبال تهامة بيضا فيجعلها الله عز وجل هباء منثورا قال ثوبان: يا رسول الله صفهم لنا جلِّهم لنا أن لا نكون منهم ونحن لا نعلم، قال: أما إنهم إخوانكم ومن جلدتكم ويأخذون من الليل كما تأخذون ولكنهم أقوام إذا خلوا بمحارم الله انتهكوها . اهـ ، الحديث صححه الألباني رحمه الله تعالى في صحيح سنن ابن ماجه برقم : 3423 ، و انظروا الصحيحة برقم: 505 .
قلت : قوله " جلِّهــم لنــا " معناه أظهر لنا صفاتهم ، و هو من التجلية و أصله : جلا يجلو إذا أوضح و بيَّــن الشيءَ .
و معناه عموما - و الله أعلم - أنّ هؤلاء الناس كالمفلسين : يعملون أعمالا صالحة كبارا هي في الميزان ثقيلة ، غير أنهم يعكرون على أنفسهم و يفسدون أجورهم و حسناتهم بأن ينتهكوا حرمات الله تعالى في خفية من أمرهم ، بحيث لا يراهم الناس إلا صالحين طيبين ، و هم في الخفاء فاسدون خبثاء ، هذا ما يظهر من معنى الحديث ، و هو ترهيب و تنفير من التشبه بأهل النفاق الذين يظهرون الإسلام و الصلاح و التقوى و الورع ، ثم هم في خاصة أنفسهم يكفرون بالرب العظيم جل جلاله ، فلا ينبغي للمؤمن الصالح أن يحذو حذو القوم ، حتى لا يقع في وعيد قوله تعالى : " و قدمنا إلى ما عملوا من عمل فجعلناه هباء منثورا " ، و مما ماثل هذا الحديث قوله صلى الله عليه و سلم فيما أخرجه الشيخان من حديث ابن مسعود - و هو حديث معروف - : " و إن الرجل ليعمل بعمل أهل الجنة حتى لا يكون بينه و بينها إلا ذراع فيسبق عليه الكتاب فيعمل بعمل أهل النار فيدخلها " ، و وجه التماثل بين الحديثين أن كِلا الصنفين من الناس يظهرون عند البشر من أهل الصلاح و ممن يستحقون الجنان الخالدات ، إلا أن بعضهم خُتِم له بالسوء لسوء طويته و خبث سريرته ، و بعضهم قد هدموا حسناتهم بانتهاك ما حرم الله في سرية أنفسهم - عافانا الله من كلا الطائفتين - ، فلذا تعرضوا لإحباط العمل و دخول النار ، و ذلك حق نؤمن به ، و لكن رحمة الله إذ كتب تحريم الخلود في النار على أهل التوحيد فلله الحمد و المنة و الفضل سبحانه ،،،
هذا و الله أعلم .
الطيب بن محمد آل صياد .

----------


## الراجية رحمة الله وعفوه

وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله وبركاته غاليتي طويلبة مغربية وبارك الله فيك وجزاك الله خيراً وأحسن إليك في الدنيا والآخرة 
اللهم آمين و جزاك الله خيراً أخي الكريم الطيب بن محمد آل صياد وأحسن إليك في الدنيا والآخرة

----------


## أمجد الفلسطيني

ما صحة حديث ثوبان (لأعلمن أقوامًا من أمتي يأتون يوم القيامة بحسنات أمثال جبال تهامة بيضا ، فيجعلها الله هباءً منثورا قال ثوبان : يا رسول الله صفهم لنا ، جَلِّهم لنا ، ألا نكون منهم ونحن لا نعلم! قال : أما إنهم إخوانكم ، ومن جلدتكم ويأخذون من الليل كما تأخذون ، ولكنهم أقوام إذا خلوا بمحارم الله انتهكوها )
وحديث ( أنا سترتها عليك في الدنيا ، وأنا اغفرها لك اليوم ) ؟

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم

المكرم الأخ/                                                                          حفظه الله
السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته وبعد:
أولاً : ورد في السؤال حديث القوم الذين يجعل الله أعمالهم هباء منثورًا وهذا الحديث رواه : 
ابن ماجه (4/246) عن ثوبان ، عن النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم أنه قال : ( لأعلمن أقوامًا من أمتي يأتون يوم القيامة بحسنات أمثال جبال تهامة بيضا ، فيجعلها الله هباءً منثورا ) قال ثوبان : يا رسول الله صفهم لنا ، جَلِّهم لنا ، ألا نكون منهم ونحن لا نعلم! قال : ( أما إنهم إخوانكم ، ومن جلدتكم ، ويأخذون من الليل كما تأخذون ، ولكنهم أقوام إذا خلوا بمحارم الله انتهكوها ) .
قال البوصيري : هذا إسناد صحيح ، رجاله ثقات . 
وقال المنذري (3/170) : رواته ثقات . 
ورواه الطبراني في معجمه الأوسط (5/46) .
وفي الصغير (1/396) وقال : لا يروى عن ثوبان إلا هذا الإسناد ، تفرد به عقبة ( يعني ابن علقمة ) .
ورواه الروياني في مسنده (1/425) 
وهو في الفردوس بمأثور الخطاب (5/131) 
وعقبة بن علقمة المعافري : ثقة عند الجمهور ، وقال ابن معين : لا بأس به ، وقال ابن حبان : يعتبر بحديثه ، _وقال العقيلي : لا يتابع على حديثه_ ، وقال ابن عدي : روى عن الأوزاعي ما لم يوافقه عليه أحد ( انظر : تهذيب التهذيب ، 7/246-247) 
*فالحديث لا يروى إلا بهذا الإسناد كما أشار إليه الدار قطني ، فهو غريب والغريب مظنة الضعف ، والمصادر التي خَرَّجت الحديث هي من مظان الضعف ، فما انفرد به ابن ماجه يغلب عليه الضعيف ، وهكذا معجم الطبراني ، والفردوس وغيرها ، ولم يخرجه أحد من أصحاب الكتب الستة ، ولا أحمد ، ولا مالك ، ولا غيرهم .
ومتن الحديث فيه نكارة ، فإن المعهود من قواعد الشرع أن فعل السيئات لا يبطل الحسنات ،بل الحسنات تذهب السيئات . 
وهؤلاء قوم مؤمنون ، أهل ليل وصلاة ، فكيف تكون أعمالهم هباء منثوراً ، وإنما توعد الله بهذا الكافرين فقال : " وقدمنا إلى ما عملوا من عمل فجعلناه هباءً منثوراً" والله أعلم .*
أما الحديث الآخر ( أنا سترتها عليك في الدنيا ، وأنا اغفرها لك اليوم ) 
فقد رواه البخاري في صحيحه ( برقم 2661)
وفي تفسير القرآن ، وفي الأدب ، والتوحيد ، ..ورواه مسلم في التوبة ( برقم 4972) وابن ماجه ( في المقدمة 179)وأحمد ( 5179،5562 ) .
كلهم من طريق قتادة ، عن صفوان بن محرز ، عن ابن عمر رضي الله عنهما ، 
أن النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم قال : يدني الله عبده المؤمن ، فيضع عليه كنفه ويستره ، فيقول : أتعرف ذنب كذا ؟
أتعرف ذنب كذا ؟ فيقول : نعم ، أي ربِّ ، حتى إذا قرره بذنوبه ، ورأى في نفسه أنه قد هلك ، قال : سترتها عليك في الدنيا ، وأنا أغفرها لك اليوم ، فيعطى كتاب حسناته ، وأما الكافر أو المنافق ، فيقول الأشهاد : هؤلاء الذين كذبوا على ربهم ، ألا لعنة الله على الظالمين .
فهذا حديث صحيح ، متفق على صحته ، ظاهر المعنى ، لا إشكال فيه بحمد الله . 
-أما حديث عبادة المتفق عليه ، وما كان مثله في معناه من أنه من قال : لا إله إلا الله خالصا من قلبه أدخله الله الجنة ، فهو محمول على من قالها ، عارفا بمعناها ،عاملا بمقتضاها في الجملة ، وإن حصل منه بعض تفريط أو إخلال لا يقدح في أصل الشهادة ، لأن الله تعالى يقول لأهل الجنة : " ادخلوا الجنة بما كنتم تعملون " ، " ونودوا أن تلكم الجنة أورثتموها بما كنتم تعملون " فالعمل لابد منه للإيمان ، ولهذا قال العلماء : الإيمان قول وعمل واعتقاد ، فهو قول باللسان ، واعتقاد بالجنان ، وعمل بالأركان .
ولا يكاد يذكر الإيمان في القرآن إلا مقرونا بالعمل الصالح ، فلا بد فيه إذاً من عمل ٍيزكيه ويدل عليه .
أما شهادة باللسان ،وكل أعمال المرء في عمره كلها تشهد ضده ، وضد إيمانه ، فهناك إذا كفر تشهد عليه كل لحظات المرء ، وكل أعماله ، وكل توجهاته ، وهناك دعوى إيمان لا يوجد ما يشهد لها ! 
فلا بد للإيمان من عمل ، وعلى هذا جرى قول السلف كالإمام أحمد ، والبخاري والآجرّي ، ، واللالكائي ، وأبي عبيد ، ومن قبلهم من الصحابة والتابعين لهم بإحسان .
ألهمنا الله وإياك السداد في القول والعمل ،،، 


أخوكم 
سلمان بن فهد العودة
1/11/1422

----------


## أبو حاتم ابن عاشور

> وعقبة بن علقمة المعافري : ثقة عند الجمهور، وقال ابن معين : لا بأس به ، وقال ابن حبان : يعتبر بحديثه ، _وقال العقيلي : لا يتابع على حديثه_ ، وقال ابن عدي : روى عن الأوزاعي ما لم يوافقه عليه أحد ( انظر : تهذيب التهذيب ، 7/246-247) 
> *فالحديث لا يروى إلا بهذا الإسناد كما أشار إليه الدارقطني ، فهو غريب والغريب مظنة الضعف ، والمصادر التي خَرَّجت الحديث هي من مظان الضعف ، فما انفرد به ابن ماجه يغلب عليه الضعيف ، وهكذا معجم الطبراني ، والفردوس وغيرها ، ولم يخرجه أحد من أصحاب الكتب الستة ، ولا أحمد ، ولا مالك ، ولا غيرهم .
> *
> 1/11/1422


 :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:  كونه غريبا لا يطعن في صحته, فالغريب منه المقبول ومنه المردود 
 :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:  كونه غير مروي في السنن أو غيرها من الكتب المشهورة لا يقدح فيه أبدا !!
 :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:  عقبة بن علقمة المعافري ثقة عند الجمهور على قولكم بارك الله فيكم, وما ذكره العقيلي لا يدفع عنه ذلك التوثيق.
 :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:  روايته في هذا الحديث ليست عن الأوزاعي.

----------


## أبو جهاد الأثري

> ومتن الحديث فيه نكارة ، فإن المعهود من قواعد الشرع أن فعل السيئات لا يبطل الحسنات ،بل الحسنات تذهب السيئات . 
> وهؤلاء قوم مؤمنون ، أهل ليل وصلاة ، فكيف تكون أعمالهم هباء منثوراً ، وإنما توعد الله بهذا الكافرين فقال : " وقدمنا إلى ما عملوا من عمل فجعلناه هباءً منثوراً" والله أعلم .


الظاهر - بارك الله فيك - أن أعمالهم تكون هباء منثورا لما داخلها من رياء الناس ,, فإن ظاهر حالهم الموصوف في الحديث أنهم يتصنعون للناس التقوى فإذا خلوا ضيعوا المراقبة وغفلوا فانتهكوا حدود الله .. فكانت أعمالهم هباء لما لم يريدوا بها وجه الله تعالى وإنما وجوه الناس.
وعلى هذا الفهم لا يكون في المتن نكارة بل موافقة لما هو متقرر ومعهود من قواعد الشرع . والله أعلم.

وعقبة بن علقمة مع كونه صدوقا فهو معروف برواية الغرائب.
ولست أرى فيما ذكرت أخانا أبا حاتم بن عاشور ما يعترض به على ما نقله أخونا أمجد الفلسطيني فتأمله.
نفع الله بكم جميعا.

----------


## أمجد الفلسطيني

> كونه غريبا لا يطعن في صحته, فالغريب منه المقبول ومنه المردود 
> .


بارك الله فيك
الكلام للشيخ سلمان العودة وليس لي
وهو لم يقل أن الغريب ضعيف ولكن قال مظنة الضعيف
وهذا حق ومعروف عند أهل العلم أن الغريب أغلبه ضعيف والمشهور أغلبه صحيح



> كونه غير مروي في السنن أو غيرها من الكتب المشهورة لا يقدح فيه أبدا !!


لا بل هو مظنة الضعف ولذلك يقع  لمثل البيهقي وابن عبد البر وابن تيمية والزيلعي وغيرهم إعلال الحديث بكونه غير مروي في الكتب الأصول والسنن المشهورة
خاصة إذا كان الحديث أصلا في بابه
أو محتاجا إليه في بابه
وإذا كان ذلك معتبرا عند من ذكرنا من العلماء فيما لم يوجد في الصحيحين فقط فلأن يكون معتبرا فيما لم يوجد في السنن والكتب الأصول المتقدمة المشهورة أولى ولابن الصلاح كلام هنا في مقدمته
لكن الحديث رواه ابن ماجه 
وينظر هل هو أصل ومحتاج إليه أم لا
ولا يخفاك أن بعض العلماء كالمزي فيما أذكر ذكر أن ما تفرد به ابن ماجه فهو ضعيف يعني بعد تتبع أفراده وصل إلى هذا الحكم



> عقبة بن علقمة المعافري ثقة عند الجمهور على قولكم بارك الله فيكم, وما ذكره العقيلي لا يدفع عنه ذلك التوثيق.


الموجود في كتاب العقيلي:"عقبة بن علقمة البيروني عن الأوزاعي ، ولا يتابع عليه" فلم يطلق الحكم كما أوهم نقل الشيخ العودة حفظه الله



> روايته في هذا الحديث ليست عن الأوزاعي


صحيح
ويبقى النظر في التفرد بهذا الحديث هل يقوى لأن يكون علة أم لا؟ وذلك لأمور:
 :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:  أن أرطأة وإن كان ثقة فقد ذكر ابن عدي أنه يخطيء ويغلط
 :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:  أن عقبة وإن كان ثقة فقد ذكروا له أخطاء يعني التي عن الأوزاعي
 :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:  أن هذا الحديث شامي ولا يوجد عند أهل المدينة ومكة 
 :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:  أن ظاهره النكارة كما قال الشيخ
 :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:  قد تقرر في غير موضع من كلام النقاد أن التفرد قد يكون علة ولو من الثقة إذا كان لا يحتمل تفرده كأن يكون في الطبقات المتأخرة أو لا يكون غاية في التثبت والاتقان
وذكروا أن من القرائن المقوية للتعليل بالتفرد أن يكون الحديث غير معروف من رواية أهل المدينة ومكة وقد قال ابن شهاب عن حديثا معلا له :"هذا حديث حمصي".والله أعلم
 :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:  ومن القرائن المقوية للتعليل بالتفرد كونه غير موجود في السنن والأصول المشهورة
وغير ذلك فليحرر

----------


## الراجية رحمة الله وعفوه

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 
جزاكم الله خيرا ً قد وضحت الصورة لكن لدي سؤال آخر  يتعلق بالحديث نفسه:
ما المقصود بقوله عليه الصلاة والسلام في الحديث نفسه : ومن جلدتكم ويأخذون من الليل كما تأخذون .
وتحديدا المقصود بلفظة الليل فإن كان يقصد بها صلاة القيام في جوف الليل فكيف يمكن أن يدخل فيها الرياء ؟! هل من توضيح ؟!
بارك الله فيكم

----------


## مروة عاشور

> السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 
> جزاكم الله خيرا ً قد وضحت الصورة لكن لدي سؤال آخر يتعلق بالحديث نفسه:
> ما المقصود بقوله عليه الصلاة والسلام في الحديث نفسه : ومن جلدتكم ويأخذون من الليل كما تأخذون .
> وتحديدا المقصود بلفظة الليل فإن كان يقصد بها صلاة القيام في جوف الليل فكيف يمكن أن يدخل فيها الرياء ؟! هل من توضيح ؟!
> بارك الله فيكم


وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله وبركاته

لا يشترط أن يكون الإنسان خاليا حين قيامه الليل؛ فوجود الأهل أو بعض الأقارب بحيث يشهدون على قيامه وصلاحه, وغالب من يقوم الليل يعلم أهله بحاله, ويتحدثون عنه 

ورد في فتح الباري:
"وفي حديث بن عباس عند الطبراني في قصة مناظرته للخوارج قال: فأتيتهم فدخلت على قوم لم أر أشد اجتهادا منهم أيديهم كأنها ثفن الإبل ووجوههم معلمة من آثار السجود...".

----------


## أبوالليث الشيراني

قرأت في شرح هذا الحديث في مذكرة الحفظ للصف الثالث الثانوي من مناهج الجامعة الإسلامية بالمدينة النبوية , أن هذا الحديث من أحاديث الوعيد التي تُمرّ كما جاءت .
ولا يسوغ الدخول في تفاصيلها ؛ لأن فهمها مشكل على كثير من العلماء .

----------


## عدنان البخاري

http://www.ahlalhdeeth.com/vb/showthread.php?t=44984

----------


## السكران التميمي

الحديث له متابعة تشهد له.. وإن أراد الله تعالى _ بعد رجوعي من سفري القصير _ لي عودة هنا لتقديم بيانات _ إن شاء الله _ قيمة حول الحديث ومعناه.

يسر الله ذلك بإذنه.

----------


## ضيدان بن عبد الرحمن اليامي

لنا عودة بإذن الله بعد الرجوع من السفر.
جزاكم الله خيراً وبارك فيكم .

----------


## السكران التميمي

هذا الحديث يرويه عيسى بن يونس الفاخوري الرملي، عن عقبة بن علقمة بن خديج المعافري البيروتي، عن أرطأة بن المنذر، عن أبي عامر الألهاني، عن ثوبان رضي الله عنه مرفوعاً.
·      أخرجه:
ابن ماجة في (السنن رقم 4245)، الطبراني في (الأوسط رقم 4632) و(الصغير رقم 662) و(مسند الشاميين رقم 680) _ ومن طريقه المزي في (تهذيب الكمال 15/481) _، الروياني في (المسند رقم 651)، كما رواه الديلمي في (مسند الفردوس).
ولفظه: "لأعلمن (ن لألفين) أقواما من أمتي يأتون يوم القيامة بحسنات أمثال جبال تهامة بيضا، فيجعلها الله عز وجل هباء منثورا"، قال ثوبان (ن فقالوا): يا رسول الله صفهم لنا، جَلِّهِم لنا، أن لا نكون منهم ونحن لا نعلم. قال: "أما إنهم إخوانكم ومن جلدتكم، ويأخذون من الليل كما تأخذون، ولكنهم أقوام إذا خلوا بمحارم الله انتهكوها".

قال الطبراني: (لا يروى عن ثوبان إلا بهذا الإسناد، تفرد به عقبة، واسم أبي عامر: عبد الرحمن بن يحيى، ويقال: عبد الله بن يحيى).
وقال المنذري: (رواه ابن ماجة ورواته ثقات).
وقال البوصيري: (هذا إسناد صحيح رجاله ثقات، وأبو عامر الألهاني اسمه عبد الله بن غابر).

قلت: وهو حديث صحيح السند وصحيح المتن. وسيأتي بيان معناه لاحقاً إن شاء الله.
وله شاهد من حديث سالم مولى أبي حذيفة رضي الله عنه مرفوعاً؛ أخرجه:
أبو نعيم في (الحلية 1/177)، وسمويه في (فوائده) وابن شاهين كما في (الإصابة في تمييز الصحابة 3/14، والدر المنثور 6/247).
ولفظه: "ليجاء بأقوام يوم القيامة معهم من الحسنات مثل جبال تهامة، حتى إذا جيء بهم جعل الله أعمالهم هباء، ثم قذفهم في النار" فقال سالم: يا رسول الله بأبي أنت وأمي جَلِّ لنا هؤلاء القوم حتى نعرفهم، فوالذي بعثك بالحق إني أتخوف أن أكون منهم. فقال: "يا سالم إنهم كانوا يصومون ويصلون ويأخذون سنة من الليل، ولكنهم إذا عرض عليهم (ن لهم) شيء من الحرام وثبوا عليه فأدحض الله تعالى أعمالهم" فقال مالك بن دينار: هذا والله النفاق فأخذ المعلى بن زياد بلحتيه فقال صدقت والله أبا يحيى.

قال الحافظ ابن حجر: (وأخرجه ابن منده من طريق عطاء بن أبي رباح عن سالم نحوه).
قلت: وقد أخرجه الربيع في (مسنده رقم 963) من طريق جابر بن زيد. وذكره الذهبي في كتاب (الكبائر كبيرة رقم 28) في النسخة الأولى من الكتاب.
وفي الحقيقة هذا الشاهد ضعيف، لجهالة بعض رواته، وضعف آخرين، وهو مما يستأنس به خاصة مع متابعته التي عن عطاء.
وإن كنت أشك شكاً قوياً بل يكاد يصل إلى درجة الاعتقاد؛ أن هذا الشاهد ما هو إلا وهم وتحريف واضطراب للحديث السابق، وأن الخلل ممن رواه ممن لا يعرف. والله أعلم

·      أما معنى الحديث فمراده:
أنه قد لا يفيد الإنسان عمله الظاهر إذا لم تنفعه سريرته وكانت صافية بصفاء ظاهره، فإنه قد يعمل الإنسان العمل الصالح لكنه لا ينهاه هذا العمل الصالح عن فعل الحرام متى ما قدر عليه خالياً ليس عنده أحد يطلع عليه، فتجده أمام الناس ممن يحمد أمره ظاهراً ويغبط على أعماله الحسنة؛ ظناً أنها مقبولة مستقيمة الباطن، لكنه في الحقيقة متى ما خلا بنفسه وأصبح خالياً ولم يره أحد ممن كان مغتراً بعمله ويطلع عليه؛ ثم وجد ما حرم الله من المحرمات أياً كانت أمام عينيه؛ انقض عليها وركبها، ففعل ما يخالف الحالة السابقة التي ظُنَّ بها به خيراً، فانتهك واقترف هذه المحرمات بلا حياء من الله ولا رادع، فكأن هذه الأعمال الصالحة الحسنة التي عملها لم تنفعه في زجره وردعه، وبان بهذا عدم صفاء نيته أصلاً عند أدائها _ وهو يعتبر نوعاً من النفاق _ فلذلك قال مالك بن دينار: (هذا والله النفاق)؛ أي: أنه كان عمله هذا السابق الصالح الذي عمله؛ والذي لم يعطي ثماره في كفه وردعه عن اقتراف المعصية حال الخلوة وانتهاكها؛ هباء منثوراً كأنه لم يعمله أصلا، وهذا هو عين النفاق، وإن كان لا يصل حقاً إلى نوع النفاق الاعتقادي لكنه قد يرتقي إليه إذا أصر واستمر على ذلك وأصبحت عادة له ونسي معها التوبة والاستغفار.

وفي الحقيقة هذا المعنى للحديث معناً صحيح لمن كانت  هذه حاله _ وهم كثير والله _، فيعمل الذنب وهو عارفٌ مُصِرٌ مقارفٌ قاصدٌ للوقوع فيه، مع أنه ظاهراً أوهم لنفسه أنها ممن يعمل الصالحات تقرباً وتعبداً، فبان خلاف ذلك، فاتضحت الصورة الآن وأصبحت الحقيقة مكشوفة.

طبعاً وهذا بخلاف من يعمل الحسنات والصالحات لوجه الله تعالى رجاء رضاه ومغفرته وجنته وتوفيقه، ثم يفعل المعصية وهو معترف بخطئه حاسٌ بذنبه، إنما وقع في هذا الذنب من غير قصدٍ منه أو محبة، فهذا متى ما صلحت سريرته وعُرِفَ صدق نيته، وصفاء إخلاصه، فهذا الذي أتت النصوص الشرعية الكثيرة قرآناً وسنةً في أنه متى ما تاب توبة صادقة نصوح غفر الله له بإذنه ذنبه.

وحقيقة الكلام عن معنى هذا الحديث أكبر وأعظم من هذه الأسطر المتواضعة، لكنها إيماءة وإشارة لمن أراد الزيادة.

والله تعالى أعلم

----------


## احمد ابو انس

http://islamqa.info/ar/ref/134636

----------


## أبوعاصم أحمد بلحة

*شيخنا مصطفي بن العدوي ، ممن أعلُّوا هذا الحديث ، سنداً ومتناً _في أحدى دروسه _ ، وزعم أنه يعارض الحديث المرفوع "كل أمتي معافى ، إلَّا المجاهرين.."الحد  ث.*

----------

